# Where is the bathroom?



## roi2verlan

I'm teaching myself some basic Mandarin for an upcoming trip to China. One of the essential phrases I want to learn is "Where is the bathroom?" I've come across several ways of saying this, but I'm not sure which is the best or most common. Any comments?

ce suo zai nar?

nar you ce suo?

wei(4) sheng(1) jian() zai(4) na(3)?

Xi shou jian zen me zou?

Xi shou jian za nali?

Please excuse the poor pinyin. Xie xie.


----------



## LikeBarleyBending

wei(4) sheng(1) jian() zai(4) na(3)?

Xi shou jian zen me zou?

Xi shou jian za nali?


All the three are commonly used, though ce4 suo3 (厕所) is also Ok, it is not as good as xi3 shou3 jian1(洗手间) and wei4 sheng1 jian1（卫生间）， which are more euphemistic.


----------



## slhardware

Nowadays, you say "W C " it is ok if you want to know where is the washing room.


----------



## roi2verlan

You pronounce it like in English? Can you use it in a sentence please?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## slhardware

Thanks for your reply, my english is not very well, but I will try my best to explain it for you. (if there is any words incorrect,pls tell me,thanks in advance)

e.g. could you tell me where is the W C ? ( ce4 suo3 = W C  zai4 na3 li )
If you say it in China, I think it is a easy way for most peopel to understand.

If you have any questions,pls contact me.
That will be my pleasure.


----------



## Zhongguoist

Also probably useful for you will to be to know which one is male and which one is female if the toilet doesn't have the signs that you are used to.

The male one is a box with a cross in it and 2 lines underneath it. The woman's is a sign that is a lot simpler and looks a tad like a star(i can do it for you on here but i am not sure you have Chinese installed.


----------



## kareno999

I like using "Xi Shou Jian" instead of "Ce Suo", the latter is not a very decent word.


----------



## net99200

wei(4) sheng(1) jian() zai(4) na(3)?


----------



## kirsitn

kareno999 said:


> I like using "Xi Shou Jian" instead of "Ce Suo", the latter is not a very decent word.



Is this a recent development in the Chinese language inspired by American language, or has it always been like this? 

(Just wondering since my "Teach yourself Chinese"-course which I bought some 5-6 years ago uses "Ce suo" and "Nü ce suo zai nar?".)


----------



## net99200

*M*aybe, *I* think now most of people  prefer to say " xi shou jian "  than say "ce suo". " xi shou jian" is higher class.


----------



## semisa

kirsitn said:


> Is this a recent development in the Chinese language inspired by American language, or has it always been like this?
> 
> (Just wondering since my "Teach yourself Chinese"-course which I bought some 5-6 years ago uses "Ce suo" and "Nü ce suo zai nar?".)


Hello!I guess you are right-"xi shou jian" is a recent development in the Chinese language .It is literally translated from "wash-your-hand room" which seems to me is inspired by English.
But "Ce suo" is still commonly used in daily life but becoming less popular among young people.Expressions like "wei sheng jian"or "xi shou jian" do 
convey a sense of subtlety.
The relationship between "Ce suo" and "Xi shou jian" is somehow like what between _toilet & washroom._


----------



## ssian

Personally i think it's best to learn all the words associating with Toilet...
"Xi Shou Jian"
"Ce Suo"
"Mao Ce"
Personally i feel that these words are associated with Toilet/washroom. Basically a place where you can relieve yourself.


----------



## traveler2007

bathroom = yu 4 shi 4, if you want shower


----------

